# What are the outcomes of DIY Yeast CO2 injection & Air Pump?



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have a 180L unplanted aquarium.
I've been reading for quite a while and want to build a DIY CO2 Injection Kit.
BTW, I'd appreciate any recommendations..
Let's say I built this next setup:










Now, I have an air pump that insert air into an under gravel-buried air stone.
Small bubbles come up from the gravel, it looks nice and I bet it's way enough for the fish.
Now, what happens if I insert CO2 with a DIY reactor using lets say power head..?
Assuming I get nice dissolving, what are the outcomes of water saturated also with air from the air pump?
Will I lose the affect of the CO2?

Thanks.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Typically you want to minimize gas exchange between the water and the atmosphere so you don't offgas the CO2 you're generating. What a lot of folks do is run an air stone at dark times to maintain higher O2 levels. During light time, personally, I wouldn't do it, especially with diy, as it is much more varied in output than pressurized.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay, that seems logical.
But my population includes two Clown botia two Silver Sharks, One Ramirez, one Zebra Danio and one placo cat-fish.
I think that In the current state of the aquarium, planted with three Anubia rhizomes, it can't supply enough O2 from pearling..


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just make sure the spraybar from your filter is high enough to make ripples on the surface. That will provide enough Oxygen. Also, pull your anubias out of the gravel and tie them to your driftwood before they rot.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Also, pull your anubias out of the gravel and tie them to your driftwood before they rot.


If your rhizome is buried, it will rot. If only the roots are buried, you're ok.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay!
Problem is that the roots are to short (I also cut the a little to energize them) and the leafs are big.
When streams hit the leafs it pulls them out..
If the rhizome are tied to a tree and the roots won't feed of the "poo" in the gravel, would it kill them slowly?


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

It is not about the roots feeding, the roots are not very important in that plant. Just make sure the rhizome is above the gravel.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

EQUINOX said:


> Okay!
> Problem is that the roots are to short (I also cut the a little to energize them) and the leafs are big.
> When streams hit the leafs it pulls them out..
> If the rhizome are tied to a tree and the roots won't feed of the "poo" in the gravel, would it kill them slowly?


Except for a few heavy root feeders, aquatics get their nutrients via their leaves, so don't worry about the Anubias roots not being in the substrate. You can attach them to wood, or rock. If you attach to a rock, just set the rock on the substrate whereever you want it. The only word of caution is not to damage the rhizome when you attach it.


----------

